

Examples in Number Theory by Terence Tao [2005][PostScript] - viktorsr
http://www.math.ucla.edu/%7Etao/preprints/problem.ps

======
gsivil
Solving Mathematical Problems: A Personal Perspective would be more appealing.
You can write a comment to highlight the part of the book that you like

~~~
viktorsr
Only first two chapters ("Strategies in problem solving" and "Examples in
number theory") are available for free, so I took the second one as a title
because it has some brilliant strategies.

